# 1963 Fordson Super Dexta



## DieselandSteam (Dec 19, 2016)

I just got my Super Dexta running after dragging it home. 
Runs nice and clean (even with all the gauges and wires removed) but there are a few things I cant figure out. 
- What makes the 3-point raise and lower? The posting lever doesn't seam to do it????
- Below the seat on the right side near the top of the case there is a short lever (that is currently wired into the down position) whats that one for? 
- There is a round plate about 8" in diameter on the main case, right side below the seat that sesame to be getting warm quickly, any thoughts?

Thanks guys!
I'm am an experienced equipment operator and spend plenty of time farming with old equipment. As well I own a steam traction engine but I have never played with a Fordson. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy DieselandSteam,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #98 on the attached parts diagram entitled "Hydraulic lift, ram cylinder, & related parts". If your tractor has this return filter, this would be a good place to start. 

Item #29 on same diagram (the short lever you refer to) is the "position control" lever. Normally, the "down" position is the draft control mode, used primarily for plowing (the lift goes full up or down - no control in between). The "up" position of the little lever is for position control, which allows your lift control lever to control to control the lift to any position desired. 

The round plate you refer to may be the pump housing. If the pump is working, it should get warm quickly, as it is moving pressured fluid. 

The lift control lever is obvious. Apparently your's is not working. You will probably have to pull the lift cover to make repairs. 

You need to get a shop/repair manual and study it before you pull the lift cover. Ebay has a good selection of manuals for your tractor. I use an I&T manual. You can get a manual for about $25, which is money well spent. The lift cover is heavy. You will need an overhead hoist, an engine hoist, or a strong buddy to lift it.

Ebay also has operators manuals for your tractor. This will provide maintenance details, and describe how your tractor is supposed to work. Typical price $25.

Good luck and post back as problems develop.


----------

